# Probleme mit Java WebStart



## Eminent (17. Jul 2006)

Hi,

über die Hilfe hab ich leider nichts in die Richtung gefunden, also werd ich euch mal fragen.

Ist irgendwas über WebStart bekannt, dass es manchmal aus unerklärlichen Gründen keine aktuellen Jars vom Server lädt?

Wir starten unseren Anwendung hier über WebStart und haben ab und an das Problem, dass einige Anwender dann keine aktuellen Jars haben (weil WebStart die nicht lädt) und bei der Anwendungsinternen Versionsprüfung abgewiesen werden. Bei manchen Anwendern reicht dann ein Neustart der Anwendung um WebStart dazu zu bringen die neuen Jars zu laden, bei anderen muss der lokale Cache gelöscht werden um WebStart zu deinem Download der aktuellen Jars zu bewegen.

Gibts da mit neueren Java-Versionen schon irgendwas? Wir haben flächendenkend 1.4.2_01 im Einsatz und sind somit nicht so wirklich auf dem aktuellen Stand.

Danke euch schon jetzt für jede Hifle.

Gruß
Eminent


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jul 2006)

Werden bei euch nur die JARs neu aufgespielt, oder auch die JNLP Datei neu generiert?


----------



## Eminent (17. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Werden bei euch nur die JARs neu aufgespielt, oder auch die JNLP Datei neu generiert?



Es werden nur aktuellere Versionen der Jars verteilt. Die JNLP bleibt dabei unverändert.


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jul 2006)

Eminent hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es werden nur aktuellere Versionen der Jars verteilt. Die JNLP bleibt dabei unverändert.



Versucht mal die JNLP mitzuändern, so dass sich das Änderungsdatum der JNLP-Datei ändert.


----------



## Eminent (17. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eminent hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, nur funktioniert das leider bei uns nicht. Grund ist, dass die Jars zwar lokal von einer Stelle aus eingestellt und verteilt werden, jedoch verschiedene Häuser auch verschiedene JNLPs haben. Hat den Grund, dass jedes Haus z. B. eingene Pfade für die Hilfe oder Word-Vorlagen verwendet und diese Pfade in den JNLPs mit übergeben werden.

Ein "aktualisieren" der JNLPs ist darum leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Mac Systems (19. Jul 2006)

Und versuche in in den metadaten no cache.
Weiterhin prüft webstart nur ca 0.5 sek ob da was geändert wurde, bekommt er keine antwort in der zeit lädt er das alte.
das kann man aber einfach umgehen indem man sagt, das offline nicht erlaubt ist.

mfg,
Jens


----------



## Eminent (20. Jul 2006)

Mac Systems hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und versuche in in den metadaten no cache.
> Weiterhin prüft webstart nur ca 0.5 sek ob da was geändert wurde, bekommt er keine antwort in der zeit lädt er das alte.
> das kann man aber einfach umgehen indem man sagt, das offline nicht erlaubt ist.
> 
> ...



Was bewirkt no cache genau? Weil bei uns ist es ausdrücklich gewollt, dass ein lokaler cache verwendet wird und die Anwendung nicht am Server läuft.


----------



## Mac Systems (20. Jul 2006)

Ähm,

ich rede hier von HTML nicht von irgenwelchen servereinstellungen. 

Siehe auch : http://de.selfhtml.org/html/kopfdaten/meta.htm

Du musst webstart halt dazu zwingen die neue datei zu suchen, was halt nur mittels besagter dinge wirklich erfolgreicht geht. Stell dir mal vor irgenein firmen proxy liefert immer die alte jnlp zurück. Da kann webstart wenig für.

- jens


----------



## Eminent (21. Jul 2006)

Mac Systems hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ähm,
> 
> ich rede hier von HTML nicht von irgenwelchen servereinstellungen.
> 
> ...



Ahso!   :### 

Und wo muss das ganze dann rein? In die JNLP? Oder muss ich das anders irgendwie angeben?

Sorry aber kenn mich mit dem Zeug auch nich so wirklich aus, sondern bin nur der arme, der sich im Moment drum kümmern muss!   

Vielen Dank aber schon jetzt für die Hinweise und Hilfen.

Gruß
Eminent


----------



## b35bug (28. Jul 2006)

Erfahrungsgemäß muss die JNLP Datei angepaßt werden, insbesondere der Timestamp, sonst werden keine neuen Jars gezogen.


----------



## Eminent (31. Jul 2006)

b35bug hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erfahrungsgemäß muss die JNLP Datei angepaßt werden, insbesondere der Timestamp, sonst werden keine neuen Jars gezogen.



Wie gesagt ist ein ändern der JNLP bei uns nicht möglich, da wir verschiedene Häuser mit jeweils eigenen JNLPs haben. Die Verteilung der Jars jedoch zentral erfolgt und für alle gleich ist. 

In ca 98% der Fälle funktioniert der Download der neuen Jars ja ohne Probleme (auch ohne, dass die JNLP angepasst wurde). Es ist nur komisch, dass eben ab und zu einige doch nicht funktionieren.


----------

